# Preparing for CPMA exam



## clss1380 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi all! I am getting ready for my CPMA exam.  What would be best utilized for writing in my books?  I'm also going old school and making note cards!  Is there anything in particular I should know verbatim?  Any study tips are greatly appreciated!  I took the CPMA course online through AAPC and also bought the study guide and additional practice exams!  

I see all these posts of people who passed and it makes me that much excited to take mine!!

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Kimberlyfaith (Jul 7, 2016)

*Auditing*

Know the laws and terms.  You'll do great.  Good luck

Kimberly McDermott, CPC, CPMA, COBGC


----------



## TheStephCode (Jul 7, 2016)

I just used the AAPC study guide and did all the practice exams over and over and over.  I used every blank page in my CPT manual for notes and tabbed each of the pages with a topic.  One page, for example was for surgical notes, another was for organizations/penalties/laws, etc.  I referred to my handwritten notes quite a bit during the exam.  All my best to you.


----------



## Shaqualya (Jul 17, 2016)

Kimberlyfaith said:


> Know the laws and terms.  You'll do great.  Good luck
> 
> Kimberly McDermott, CPC, CPMA, COBGC



did u get finished with entire test


----------



## rallymc222 (Jul 19, 2016)

*exam*

I took the course also. I have my exam scheduled for Aug. I was curious on how much of the exam is on E/M coding ?


----------

